# sunday leg of lamb



## chris1237 (Oct 7, 2006)

I plan to do this on the kettle sunday. Any idea on about how log it will take. Does anbody know any tricks on how to add charcoal when more is needed? Will have more pics when it is done.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 7, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I knew I had been on a forum that had a category for lamb.  Here it is.... read on down like the fourth post and he tells a little about the temps etc...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=94
> 
> Bill



Thanks  Bill. I am thinking it might be a better idea to hot smoke it on the gator around 260-300 since I got a feeling it is going to be a pain in the ass to try and add coals to the kettle when I need more heat. What do you guy think?

Chris


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 7, 2006)

I did a roast about a week ago cooked at 300* or so and internal temp was 160*. Mighty tastey stuff.


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

tastes like duck.   LOL


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 7, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I did a roast about a week ago cooked at 300* or so and internal temp was 160*. Mighty tastey stuff.



GH about how long did it take you at that temp?

Chris


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 7, 2006)

About 4 beers!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 7, 2006)

I think it was 3 hours or so if I remember.+or-


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck with it Chris. Don't believe Finney cause it tastes like lamb!


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are a few more pics. There are some pics in there of the new home for my pit.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 6t9ao&Ux=1


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 8, 2006)

That looks great. I like the new addition!


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Here are a few more pics. There are some pics in there of *the new home for my pit.*
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 6t9ao&Ux=1



Mom and dad are treating you right.  The good food probably doesn't hurt any.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 8, 2006)

looking good what time is dinner!!! 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Bone IN or boneless? Inquiring minds want to know :roll:


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Bone IN or boneless? Inquiring minds want to know :roll:



It was bone in. Ill post pics in a little.

Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 8, 2006)

The lamb was very good not as good as my grandmoms though.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Now the misses would like that, but just a tad overdone for my likings. But then again, I ate a nearly raw steak once just to make a certain person unfortable  :roll:  I just hope Q'd lamb never gets popular. Hard enough to keep... never mind.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job Chris!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks fantastic. Very tastey stuff!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

How old are you again?  I never even thought about cooking Lamb when I was young.  Great job Chris.


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!



			
				mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Looks good man.... guess now you have me wanting to try one.  In the second pic, the bone is quite a ways out of the meat.  Had you cut some off, or did it pull back that far???
> 
> Bill


Bill, I think I cut a little off but it was not too much. I was supprised how much it pulled back when I went to take it off. 



			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> How old are you again?  I never even thought about cooking Lamb when I was young.  Great job Chris.


I am 15


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna wrestle?
Mark Foley


----------



## john pen (Oct 10, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> About 4 beers!



It cooks in an hour ????????

Good looking lamb. Ive only had lamb once. I cooked it tears ago and it was awful. Id like to try some good stuff..and Pa isn't to far away.... :roll:


----------

